# Anyone here practicing tameshiwari?



## 666 (Jan 31, 2018)

I mean like serious.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 31, 2018)

I have from time to time, most I've broken is two boards with seiken (what a difference in power needed compared to one board, wowza!). Many people I've noticed dismiss it, but I actually find it really quite valuable, teaches alot and is a really good test physically and mentally. Of course 'boards don't hit back', it's not meant to be the ultimate all-in-one self-defence super master method. I'd love to do more of it, and always jump at the chance when it's offered!

How about you mate have you done much of it?


----------



## 666 (Feb 1, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> How about you mate have you done much of it?


No, not really. People always saying it will damage you in the long run this kinda scares me lol.
Maybe a year ago I practiced chopping a rock, of course it never broke . But I didn't stick with it for very long anyways.
Thinking about picking this up tho.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 1, 2018)

Ah okay, yeah it's something I'd love to do more of too. It's quite a zone that you get into before a break, something really magical about it. Even thought about getting a set of rebreakable boards, whilst not the same thing, still would be good to get a progressive set of those.

That's hardcore with the rock hehe... Yeah if I see something that looks like it'd be a good 'shape' to break I'll try it (jokingly not seriously haha, even passing street sign poles, I can't help but shuto/knife hand them!)


----------



## 666 (Feb 1, 2018)

I'd also like to learn the bottle chop, but there would be a lot of cleaning after every session haha.


----------

